# Lemo drop replacement pyrex tank



## ZeeZi169 (22/3/15)

Does anyone have stock of this tank? I'm based in Cape Town. Thanks


----------



## ashTZA (29/5/15)

Hey Z I know its been 2 months since you posted so you may have solved your prob.
I have a couple of spare glass tanks for the drop in cape town if you still need though.


----------



## ZeeZi169 (29/5/15)

Thanks for replying. Rather late than never lol. Can you pm me your contact details


----------

